
Superconductivity at Room Temperature Pressure - methuselah
https://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/finally-iisc-team-confirms-superconductivity-at-room-temperature-pressure/article27246496.ece
======
methuselah
Well yeah. The amount of gold Indians has and they love it it will be making
gold more expensive.

------
mjfl
This is a big deal right?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
_If true_ , yes, it's a very big deal.

And a very expensive big deal - it's literally made out of gold and silver.
People have been critical of the value of gold because "it's not an industrial
metal"; well, that could change... if this is true.

